# How do I fix broken fiber optic wire?



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

My friend has a TruGlo Tru Site Extreme 5-pin, and the fiber wire on the top pin just broke. I've found that I can buy colored wire on Bowhunters Superstore. The question is, can I replace that wire with the wire I've found online? The wire on the sight has a transparent, protective coating around it, and I'm not sure if I can take the fiber optic out of it and thread a new one in. Also, I'm not sure about how to get the new wire into the pin itself. And how do I terminate the end of the wire? Do I just cut the wire and burn the end with a lighter? Can anyone help me out? Thanks in advance!! -Chris


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I'm not familiar with the sight you mentioned. You can buy replacement fiber optics, with or without the clear tube. It's easy to snip and thread, assuming you have the correct size. You creat a bump simply by applying a little heat - sort of like letting it see a lighter at a few inches, LOL.


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

Yup, That sight is easy to fix fibers on, I had one and took it apart and changed the size and made all the pin fiber colors green, very easy to do


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

If you are going to melt the end that sits in the pin into a ball, ( kind of like a string loop end), make sure that you apply heat to the tip from a soldering iron...but don't touch the fiber. Keep the heated tip about 3 inches away, holding the tip of the fiber above the soldering iron tip, letting the heat....waft upwards.

You will find that if the heat is too close, it will dull the fiber end, and block light.


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow thanks guys!! This is what AT is all about!! I'll let ya'll know how it all comes out. -Chris


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey while we're on the subject, anyone know where I can get some blue fiber optic wire? The stuff I found was all either green, red, or yellow.


----------



## Chris Morton (Apr 4, 2008)

There are several suppliers here on AT for fiberoptics. Do a search on the "sights" subforum. You can easily find blue to thread into your clear sheath.


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

i have tried several ways to get the end "balled" if you will, and you definitely dont want to use a lighter for this , i would suggest trying this, this will work tremendously well. take a 6d finish nail and heat the head with a lighter, hot enough to melt it wont take long, and push the head into the fiber end that you want to ball, the finish nail has an indentation on it (for a nail set) on the head that will give you a perfect flare that wont allow it to pass back through through the sight housing i do this all the time when pins break, or when replacing them


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah I tried the thing with the saudering iron and it worked great. I used the broken fiber to practice on before the replacement gets here. I actually touched the iron to the end of the fiber and it didn't darken one bit. I think the trick is to touch the end as little as possible.


----------



## DonsHarley (Sep 10, 2003)

The boys at Sword told me they use a clothes iron when I purchased new fiber from them. Heat the iron and press the fiber into it, works great.


----------



## N5J (Jul 10, 2005)

*Fiber*



Chris Morton said:


> There are several suppliers here on AT for fiberoptics. Do a search on the "sights" subforum. You can easily find blue to thread into your clear sheath.


These guys have what you want at a great price.
http://www.fiberopticproducts.com/Archery.htm


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

N5J, I just checked those guys out, their stuff looks reall great!! I'll probably be ordering from them in the future...just as soon as I learn how to make my own scopes and lenses from the DIY forum!! Thanks man!! -Chris


----------



## mojomaniac (Dec 22, 2009)

nanoptics.com, Sam's the man!


----------



## Bigallyoutdoors (Oct 5, 2014)

Nono optics stuff was very delicate and was harder to work with than the stock fiber on my site.Going to try tough fiber from Scot archery.


----------



## neck shot (Feb 15, 2013)

the best way i found tomelt the end of the fiber optic is if you have an electric stove turn one of the burns on n lit it heat up then touch the end makes a good flat end. 

Also if it was me I would never order anything from bowhunters superstore way to many bad experiences with charging me twice or adding extra shipping charges then is comes through normal and they never want to make it right just give me the run around


----------



## Bigallyoutdoors (Oct 5, 2014)

Tried Nanooptics and LP fibers and they sucked.In .010 they are to delicate to work with and break.I am going to try Tough Fiber from Scottcustom archery.He is on AT here and has a web sight if you google it.


----------

